# Best sellers?



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2007)

What are have your best selling items & scents been this summer?

Mine...lip balm followed by parfaits (layered lotion), sugar scrubs & sorbets (FBB) & mists, not necessarily in that order, can't sell soap or shower gel to save my life...

Scents mango sorbet, raspberry ice, juniper breeze, sweet pea & sunflower...


----------



## Judilynn (Jun 28, 2007)

I know I am new to this board, but what you said really has struck a note with me.  Selling lip balms and "little" things has always been so much easier than selling bars of soaps at events.  I have often considered selling soap and offering a free small sample of lip gloss or lip balm.  Anyone else try this?


----------



## Colleen (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just returned to soap making after a 4 year leave due to ill health.  I am now making organic soaps and in an organic farmers market.  I'm selling it raw cut ... cut your own ... by the ounce.  My first week was the best sales I've ever had.  2nd week ... they moved me and I barely made rent.  This week I'm back to my original spot and we'll see what happens.

I also make incense and they don't sell worth a darn ... $0.25 each or 10/$2.00  of course they do sell in 10's but not many.  Oh well.  It's all income and fun !

I also am selling bath bombs.  Want to add to my line so found this forum and with your help will be getting more ideas on things to make.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

you know when i use to sell (when start back in october) my soap sold like crazy more than anything else.. 

pearberry, cranberry, frankincense & myrrh, dragons blood, orange spice, and most of all blackberry sage... 

they loved them.. especially with the matching bath bombs..


----------

